# Neck pain drain



## Filthyphil (Aug 14, 2021)

My new gangster shoulder holster bothers my autistic arthritic neck..
See pic related
Need recommendations for non opioid arthritic neck pain pls
Example : diclofenac


----------



## Just A Butt (Aug 14, 2021)

stop lifting shit wrong


----------



## Filthyphil (Aug 14, 2021)

No butt, I've had whiplash and for years it bothers me to just constantly look up or down. No lifting involved


----------



## Just A Butt (Aug 14, 2021)

Filthyphil said:


> it bothers me to just constantly look up or down.


stop looking, ez


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Aug 14, 2021)

Filthyphil said:


> No butt, I've had whiplash and for years it bothers me to just constantly look up or down. No lifting involved


Have they established the etiology (origin) of the pain? Is it true pain (damage/inflammation of a physical body structure activating the nociception system) or neuropathic pain (nerve(s) damaged and sending bad data to the brain saying there is pain when it shouldn't)?

Also does the pain occur with just pivoting your head, or do you need to actually move your neck for it to happen?

If it's true pain, and you want to avoid oral NSAIDs, topical diclofenac is a good match OTC. Anything else is prescription.

If it's neuropathic pain, you're pretty much stuck with just prescription stuff. There are technically some supplements, but I consider those a last resort.


----------



## High Tea (Aug 14, 2021)

I've heard neck traction pillows work.


----------



## Filthyphil (Aug 15, 2021)

Jesus H Christ said:


> Have they established the etiology (origin) of the pain? Is it true pain (damage/inflammation of a physical body structure activating the nociception system) or neuropathic pain (nerve(s) damaged and sending bad data to the brain saying there is pain when it shouldn't)?
> 
> Also does the pain occur with just pivoting your head, or do you need to actually move your neck for it to happen?
> 
> ...


Its activity induced. Previously just being forced to look up or down for extended periods of time before the aforementioned occurance. No official diagnosis but i know its arthritis


----------

